# صفات الشيطان



## مونيكا 57 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*

صفات الشيطان 
بقلم البابا شنودة 

يفيدنا جدا أن نعرف صفات الشيطان في حروبه معنا لكي ندرك كيف نواجهه والمعروف عن الشيطان الصفات الآتية:

الشيطان صاحب قتال لايهدأ, وهوايته اسقاط الآخرين. وهو في قتاله لايمل ولا يستريح. إنه ماهر, باستمرار يرقب حالة ضحاياه, ويلقي بذاره في كل مكان, وحتي ان كانت حروبه تنتهي أخيرا إلي هزيمته, ولكنه لايستطيع أن يبطل الحرب لأنها صارت جزءا من طبيعته.

والشيطان قوي ودلائل قوته انه استطاع ان يضل العالم كله أيام الطوفان, ولم تنج من ضلاله سوي أسرة واحدة هي أسرة أبينا نوح.

ونفس الوضع نقوله عن مدينة سدوم أيام لوط البار, التي ألقاها في الشذوذ الجنسي حتي استحقت عقوبة الله.

وقوة الشيطان تظهر ايضا في القائه العالم كله في الوثنية في العهد القديم ماعدا شعب واحد حدث انه وقع في الوثنية أيضا, فكثير من ملوك يهوذا وإسرائيل وقعوا في عبادة الاصنام وأخطأ معهم الشعب, كذلك أوقع العالم في تعدد الآلهة في كثير من البلدان, ومن أمثلة قوته انه صرع أناسا كثيرين قيل انه كانت عليهم أرواح نجسة.

ولكن ليس معني الحديث عن قوة الشيطان أن نخاف منه! كلا فان كان الشيطان قويا, فان قوة الله أعظم وأعظم وهو ينقذ الناس من قوة الشيطان, وآباء عديدون قد غلبوا الشيطان وكان يخاف منهم.

والشيطان خبير بالحروب وخبير بالبشر, تصوروا ان الشيطان كان يحارب الانسان منذ أكثر من سبعة آلاف سنة منذ الانسان الاول فأي خبرة تكون له في حربه مع البشرية. لاشك انه أقدر مخلوق علي فهم النفس البشرية وطريقة محاربتها, ويعرف نواحي القوة والضعف فيها, ويعرف الاسلوب الذي يمكنه أن يحاربها به.

إن أكبر عالم نفساني وأكبر محلل نفساني, هو الشيطان علم النفس عنده ليس مجرد نظريات, إنما هو خبرات علي المستوي العملي والعلمي ايضا, وبنطاق واسع جدا شمل البشرية كلها, كذلك هو يعرف متي يحارب وكيف يحارب ومتي ينتظر! ومن أي الابواب يدخل إلي الفكر أو إلي القلب.

والشيطان ذكي وحكيم في الشر, وحكمة الشيطان كلها خبث ومكر وحيلة, ومن مظاهر ذكاء الشيطان انه قد يغير خططه وأساليبه لتوافق الظروف, فهو يسبك حيله بطريقة ذكية لا يشعر بها الانسان المحارب منه, أو أنه يقدم الخطية في أسلوب فضيلة.

ومن صفات الشيطان انه كذاب فلا يجوز أن نصدق كل ما يقوله الشيطان ولا ننخدع به مهما قدم في حيله من إغراءات وهو يعلن كذبه في الاحلام والرؤي الكاذبة, ومن أمثلة ذلك أنه ظهر مرة لراهب متوحد وقال له أنا الملاك ميخائيل أرسلني الله اليك فأجابه الراهب في اتضاع انني انسان خاطيء لا أستحق ان يظهر له ملاك, فلعلك ارسلت إلي غيري واخطأت الطريق فمضي الشيطان عنه وظهر كذبه. ولعل من كذب الشيطان ايضا ما يقوله علي أفواه المنجمين ومن يدعون معرفة الغيب, كمن يقرأ الكف, أو يضرب الرمل أو يقرأ فنجان القهوة أو يدعي معرفة البخت والطالع بأنواع وطرق شتي, وواضح لاهوتيا انه لايعرف الغيب سوي الله وحده.

وإغراءات الشيطان كلها أكاذيب حيث يصور للانسان سعادة تأتيه من وراء الخطية فاذا سقط الشخص يجد ان كل اغراءات الشيطان هي سراب زائل.
كذلك أحلام اليقظة التي يقدمها لضحاياه كلها أكاذيب.

ومن أكاذيب الشيطان إيهام المنتحر أن الموت سوف يريحه من متاعبه, وأنه لا حل لمشاكله سوي الموت حيث يتخلص من كل متاعبه ويستريح, فاذا صدق من ينتحر يجد نفسه في الجحيم وليس في راحة.

وتقريبا في غالبية الخطايا يضع الشيطان أكاذيبه فهو يوحي للسارق بأنه ليس أحد يكشف سرقته وكذلك يوحي للمرتشي والمهرب والغشاش وهو يوحي للقاتل بأن المقتول يستحق القتل أو أن القتل غسل للعار الذي يلوث الشرف بل لعل الالحاد هو أكثر أكذوبة قدمها الشيطان للبشرية.

والشيطان أيضا لحوح لايمل من الالحاح, وربما ما يعرضه من فكر خاطيء يظل يعرضه مرات عديدة مهما رفض الناس, وربما من كثرة ضغطه والحاحه يستسلم الانسان له ويخضع.

والشيطان في الحاحه لا ييأس من الفشل أبدا بل يعود, وهو في الحاحه لايعترف بالعقابات ولايهمه مراكز الناس ولاروحياتهم بل يضرب ضربته ويحدث مايحدث وربما الذي لايهلك بسمومه اليوم, قد يهلك بها غدا أو بعد سنين أو أكثر انه مثابر نشيط دائب علي العمل.

والشيطان كثير المواهب فهو يعرف الموسيقي والفن والنحت والرسم والشعر والاغاني ويمكنه ان يلهم المشتغلين بالملاهي كل ما يحتاجونه في فنونهم لاغراء الناس واسقاطهم. وهو قاس يسقط الناس بلا رحمة وتظهر قسوته أحيانا في محاربة البعض بالمناظر المخيفة وايضا في قسوته علي من يصرعهم, وهو قاس فيما يثيره علي العالم من حروب وويلات وجرائم ويفرح بكل ويلات العالم ويحسب ذلك انتصارا له وهو يبث الخصومات والانشقاقات ويفرح بالتخريب. وهو خبيث في تظاهره بالعطف, وفي ذلك يبرر لك الخطأ حتي لايتعبك ضميرك, وكل أخطائك يقدم لها العديد من الاعذار والتبريرات وينصحك قائلا:: لاتقل علي كل شيء انه خطأ, ولا تبالغ في تبكيت نفسك لئلا يقودك هذا إلي الوسوسة حقا ان ما فعلته خطأ ولكنك لم تقصد ونيتك طيبة, الله ينظر إلي النيات وماذا كان بامكانك ان تفعل! الظروف كانت ضاغطة, وهو يعطف عليك حينما تصوم ويدعوك إلي الاكل حرصا علي صحتك وهو لا يلومك علي التدخين واضرارك الصحية, ان عطف الشيطان ليس حبا وإنما هو حيلة للإسقاط.

الشيطان أيضا حسود ونهاز للفرص, ومن أمثلة ذلك انه حسد يوسف الصديق علي ما رآه من رؤي ونقل الحسد إلي قلوب إخوته, وهو يحسد كل انسان في حياة الفضيلة فيحرمه منها.​*


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*
وإغراءات الشيطان كلها أكاذيب حيث يصور للانسان سعادة تأتيه من وراء الخطية فاذا سقط الشخص يجد ان كل اغراءات الشيطان هي سراب زائل.
كذلك أحلام اليقظة التي يقدمها لضحاياه كلها أكاذيب.

الرب يحمينا من اضاليله

مشكور يا مونكا

موضوع مميز
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> وإغراءات الشيطان كلها أكاذيب حيث يصور للانسان سعادة تأتيه من وراء الخطية فاذا سقط الشخص يجد ان كل اغراءات الشيطان هي سراب زائل.
> كذلك أحلام اليقظة التي يقدمها لضحاياه كلها أكاذيب.
> 
> ...



*أشكرك كليمو للمرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

_*موضوع

 رائع وجميل جدا

شكــرااا
سلام ونعمه
*_​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> _*موضوع
> 
> رائع وجميل جدا
> 
> ...



*شكرا لك أخى النهيسى على المرور
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ولا تدخلنا في تجربه لكن نجينا من الشرير 
ربنا يحمينا 
موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ولا تدخلنا في تجربه لكن نجينا من الشرير
> ربنا يحمينا
> موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك




*أشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك
الرب يباركك​*


----------

